# Piko turns 13!



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Piko!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Happy Birthday Piko!*

Sawyersmomma;

Happy Birthday Piko! You are a special dog with a special Momma who loves you! HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

:musical-note:Happy Birthday To You
Happy Birthday To You
Happy Birthday Dear Niko
Happy Birthday To You!:musical-note:


resent::birthday:arty:


He's truly your heart dog!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday little doll  You are such a cutie!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Aw, so sweet! Have you thought of getting another American Eskimo puppy? Not to replace him, but because you love him so much.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I thought of it but there's no way. I couldn't handle another look-alike, I grew up with Piko and would have way too many expectations for another. With Sawyer he was a new dog, and I had no real history with poodles so everything was new, but I couldn't handle another eskie afterwards, I wouldn't be able to look at it and not see Piko


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

:beerclank:

Happy Birthday and Many More!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Happy birthday Piko


----------

